# *_* تصميمات للمنازل لا عدد لها *_*



## م /هبه قنديل (1 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
إخوانى الكرام أسأل الله أن تكونوا جميعا بخير حال ..
هرجع تانى وأكلمكم فى الشئ اللى انا مقتنعه بيه جدا أنك كل ما تتفرج كل ماتكتسب مهارات أكتر 
وعلشان كده جايبلكم معايا مواقع كتير بتعرض مخططات للمنازل علشان تتعلموا منها أفكار ومخططات بشكل سليم ...
فقط أنتقى المنزل اللذى تريد تصميمه ...
أترككم تستمتعوا بتلك المواقع 

1- http://www.craftsmanhome.ca/homeplans.htm

2- http://www.iq-home.com/IQ-Home_Plans.htm

3- http://www.geocities.com/oregonbee/home_plans-zerolot.html

4- http://www.pea-inc.com/pea-inc/Home_Plans.html

5- http://www.architecturalhouseplans.com/home_plans/

6- http://www.healthyhomeplans.com/home_plans/

7- http://www.foxblocks.com/home_plans/

8- http://www.familyhomeplans.com/ 

ملحوظه .. طبعا كل المخططات لمنزل أوربيه إذن يجب علينا أن نراعى الفوارق بينا وبينهم فى التصميم ....... 
على فكره وده أفضل علشان ناخد الافكار ونطور فيها وبكده ماحدش ( هينقش ) التصميم وخلاص ........لا هيفكر ويطور فيه ليناسبه .. 
أتمنى تكون وجهه نظرى وصلت  وأتمنى تكون صحيحه


أتمنى يكون الموضوع مفيد لكم ...

تقبلوا تحياتى جميعا ..
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## كريم العاني (1 يونيو 2007)

م/ هبة قنديل 
كلمة شكر قليلة بحقك المواقع مذهلة جدا 
جزيتي خيرا 
تقبلي تحياتي 
المهندس : كريم العاني


----------



## ابو الدراويش (2 يونيو 2007)

جميل ولكن لو منازل عربية يكون اجمل


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (2 يونيو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (5 يونيو 2007)

أشكركم إخوانى الكرام 
جزاكم الله كل خير وأعزكم


----------



## 3bdalr7man (5 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا لو فية منازل عربية ياريت تضفهم ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## jelloul (6 يونيو 2007)

thank you very mush


----------



## desertsway (6 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود والمواقع


----------



## ابو ميعاد (6 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ، تصاميم جميلة


----------



## سمسم الفنان (7 يونيو 2007)

جميل ولكن لو منازل عربية يكون اجمل


----------



## رضا عرابى (7 يونيو 2007)

يجزيكى الله خير


----------



## المهندس المعماري (8 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيكي العافية اختي م\هبة


----------



## fullbank (8 يونيو 2007)

في هذه المجلة اسبوعية بتصدر
http://www.architectureweek.com/


----------



## عمارة عظم (8 يونيو 2007)

ألف شكر لكي


----------



## محمد المرسي المصري (8 يونيو 2007)

المفروض الابتكار وليس النقش


----------



## الإمبراطور ميدو (8 يونيو 2007)

ألف شكر يا بش مهندسة


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (11 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير إخوانى الكرام على مروركم الكريم


----------



## قلم معماري (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## m.latreche (12 يونيو 2007)

مواقع رائعة و مفيدة


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (1 أغسطس 2007)

لاحول ولاقوة الابالله والرفيس


----------



## حازم العطيفى (1 أغسطس 2007)

موقع قمه فى الروعه ...... وفلل جميله فعلا


----------



## حازم العطيفى (1 أغسطس 2007)

بالرغم من انها غربيه بس جميله جدا ومناسبه


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (2 أغسطس 2007)

أعزكم الله اخوانى الكرام
أشكركم على المرور والردود


----------



## سيد صالح الزاملي (2 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا واتمنى لكي التوفيق وجزاك الله خيرا لو يتم اضافة ملفات تخص منازل عربيه مع فائق تقديري .


----------



## ماهرتهامى كامل (7 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا ونتمني لك امنيات التوفيق جزاك الله خير


----------



## السلطان الناصر (8 سبتمبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته ومغفرته

جزاك الله خيرأً م/هبه على المجهود 

وبإنتظار المزيد من الروائع


----------



## کریکار المعمار (14 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فیك ...


----------



## تارة (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## rafter (17 سبتمبر 2007)

ميرسى كتيييييييييييير


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (17 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير اخوانى الكرام على مروركم الكريم 
وهديتى لكم تصاميم منازل عربيه
http://www.saudicad.net/index.php?cad=designs


----------



## مصمم مصري (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود وربنا يزيدك


----------



## الشنطة (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكور ورحم الله والديك وبارك فيك


----------



## حسام بركي (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على المواقع الجيدة


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (19 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الكرام على كلماتكم المشجعه


----------



## فهد جمعان (19 فبراير 2008)

ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضى....
والى الامام دائما.............


----------



## فهد جمعان (19 فبراير 2008)

وفقكي الله لما يحب ويرضى......
والى الامام دائما....................


----------



## محمد محمود خان (19 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك على التصاميم ولكن عند سوال في الاتوكاد ارجوالمساعده اذا كنتي في الموقع الان


----------



## mohamad1985 (19 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا باشمهندسة هبة واضح انك فعلا 
عضو فعال جداً
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حاتم المختار (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكور.....ماقع جميلة


----------



## ابراهامز (29 فبراير 2008)

thx for you.


----------



## وليدشعلان (1 مارس 2008)

التصاميم دى جميلة جدا بل رائعة , شكرا على معلوماتك 
م/ وليد شعلان


----------



## freeribo (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا على التصاميم

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زياد قباني (1 مارس 2008)

م. هبة 
انا ابحث عن شيئ مبتكر .. ممكن ؟؟ تساعديني


----------



## موج البحر (1 مارس 2008)

ألف شكر للابداع وصاحبه


----------



## newart (1 مارس 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على المواقع


----------



## عدنان النجار (2 مارس 2008)

مشكورة أختي هبه وأقدم لكم هذا الربط لمجموعة من المشروعات وباللغة العربية 
http://www.talaatmoustafa.com/arabic/Projects.html
يوجد العديد من المواقع أخل علي الموقع مثل مدينة الرحاب وستجد بها مخطط عام ونماذج للوحدات السكنية عمارات وفيلات
أسألكم الدعاء


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (4 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير اخوانى الكرام على كلماتكم المشجعه والمشرفه لى

أستاذى عدنان النجار والله انا مابعرف كيف اشكرك على مشاركتك المتميزه جداااااااا بارك الله فيك واعزك

اخوانى الكرام من له اى استفسار انا تحت امره بإذن الله تعالى
تقبلوا تحياتى واحترامى


----------



## istiber (5 مارس 2008)

مواقع جميلة شكرا لك ....


----------



## م.روعة (5 مارس 2008)

يعطيك العافية على هالمجهود الرائع


----------



## raghad (6 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخت هبة 
المواقع مفيدة فعلا وانا معك في ان الاطلاع الاكثر يزيد من خبراتنا 
وطبعا كل شخص يرى التصميم سيفكر فيه بطريقة تختلف عن البقية حسب نظرته للمخطط وبالتاكيد اي نقش للمخطط يكون مضر بينما الاستفادة من وجهة نظر المصصم هي الاكثر افادة
شكرا جزيلا وبالموفقية:12:


----------



## م حسناء (10 مارس 2008)

ممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششششششكوره كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتييييييييييييييييييييرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م عامر (10 مارس 2008)

فعلاً مواقع رائعة 
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مناتي (11 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووورة أختي 
بس ياريت لو تنزلي مخططات عربية


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (11 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير اختي العزيزة


----------



## المهندسان (11 مارس 2008)

تصاميم رائعة ومتعددة شكراً


----------



## م لؤى محمد (11 مارس 2008)

_الماقع مفيده جدا تكن تو كانت بيوت عربية كان اجمل..م/لؤى محمد المعداوى_


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (11 مارس 2008)

المواقع ممتازه............ شكرا


----------



## رجب صالح (12 مارس 2008)

مافيش كلمة نقدر نوصف بيها شكري ليك يا اخي
حفظك الله


----------



## sadoboza (16 مارس 2008)

المهندسه الكريمه/ هبه قنديل جزاكى الله كل الخيرعلى هذا الاهتمام با خوانك وزملائك المهندسين وننتظر من غيضك الكثيرولك كل الشكر والتقدير مهندس معمارى / صلاح التميمى


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرا ياباش مهندسة هذة الملفات افادتني جدا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (25 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير إخوانى الكرام على مروركم وكلماتكم المشجعه
والحمد لله انكم استفدتم من المواقع
اتمنى لكم كل الخير
لا تنسونا من صالح دعاءكم


----------



## ragabgogo (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جدا يا باشمهندسه هبه علي المجهود الجميل ده المواقع جميله جدا


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (25 يونيو 2008)

جراك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد على بهنساوى (26 يونيو 2008)

ياريت تكون عمارات ومنازل عربيه هتكون افيد لينا وجزاكى الله خيرا يا اختى هبه


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (26 يونيو 2008)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الابالله موقع جميل جدا جزاكي الله خيرا"


----------



## وحش العمارة (27 يونيو 2008)

شكرا كتير و سلمت يداكي..بارك الله فيك


----------



## samioy (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا واستفساري هل توجد مواقع لقصور او فلل خليجيه لتميزها


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (10 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم
جزاكي الله كل خيراااا
مشكوووووووووور 
المواقع رائئئئئئئعة
اتمنى لك التوفيق ونرى المزيد منك دائما​


----------



## من جدة (10 مايو 2009)

م /هبه قنديل قال:


> جزاكم الله كل الخير اخوانى الكرام على مروركم الكريم
> وهديتى لكم تصاميم منازل عربيه
> http://www.saudicad.net/index.php?cad=designs


 

يعطيك العافية يا مهندسة

لكن الرابط مو شغال للأسف


----------



## الوسام الماسى (10 مايو 2009)

فكرة جميلة والمواقع اجمل 
مشكورة كتير يا مهندسة


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (11 مايو 2009)

شاكره لكم جميعا مروركم الكريم وكلماتكم المشجعه لى
ومعذره ان توقفت اى روابط ...... بإذن الله سأبحث لكم عن جديد منها
تقبلوا تحياتى ... وفقنا الله واياكم الى كل الخير


----------



## mohamed2009 (11 مايو 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير على الجهود الرائعه وبارك الله في حسناتك


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (11 مايو 2009)

جهد تشكري علية و وجهة نظر اتفق معك فيها...............


----------



## ali yacoub (17 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## architecture2007 (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الموضوع جد مفيد


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (21 مايو 2009)

أشكركم جميعكم اخوانى الكرام
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## ياسين الماي (21 مايو 2009)

ان التصميم جزء لا يتجزاء من شخصية الفرد و التي هي في الاساس نتاج للاحتكاك المباشر مع محيطه الخارجي جميل كل هذا و الاجمل منه طراز عربي مممممممممممممممممممممممممكور


----------



## ام مصعب (22 مايو 2009)

:32:بارك الله في جهودكم ووفقكم


----------



## newart (22 مايو 2009)

مشــــــــــــــــــــكور يهندسة

​


----------



## ابراهيم برانق (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مواقع ممتازة و لكن غير عربية
و اتمنى المكاتب الهندسية تحذو حذوهم
و مجهود رائع 
و شكرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ok 
thank you


----------



## القمة1 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكر لك جهودك وليت تضيف معها تصاميم لمنازل عربية


----------



## محمد 977 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووور*

مشكوووووووور 
تسلم ايدك و الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
مشكوووووووووور


----------



## دكتوروحيد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر للاخت الكريمه هبه رجاء اريد التعرف على انواع المدارس المعماريه فى التصميم انا اعرف طراز ايطالى او انجليزى مثلا اريد فضلا التعرف على المزيد واشكرك على مجهودك الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دايمنشنس (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود العظيم 
ونتمى لكى النجاح


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (27 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكر مروركم الكريم إخوانى 
جزانا الله واياكم كل الخير


----------



## الخليفاوي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوورة اخت هبة عالجهود الطيبه
وياريت ان امكن اذا تكدرين توفرينه او ادلينه على مواقع لمنازل عربية لاني بحاجة ماسة لها 
تقبلي مروري


----------



## عمارة2008 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وما قصرت
انا طالبة عمارة وجديد اخدنا site analysis
ومو عارفة الطريقة لتحليل الموقع ممكن المساعدة؟


----------



## صفاء الموسوي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

أن التصاميم بحاجة الى صهر وأعادة تشكيل في بودقة عربية


----------



## hammadi bahous (27 يناير 2010)

_مشكورين بزاف ولو امكن منازل عربية او جزاءرية ربي يحفظكم_


----------



## ام لجين1 (28 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر بس تكون عربيه وخليجيه افضل


----------



## AL_hoash (7 فبراير 2010)

المو ضوع رائع شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## اناستازيا (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mims (7 فبراير 2010)

تصميمات رائعة وشكرا


----------



## hermione (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا فعلا المواقع رااااااائعه ومفيده جدااااااااااا


----------



## م / حسام الشوادفى (7 فبراير 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرررا جزيرا وجزاكم اللة خيرا و جعلكم عونا للمسلمين


----------



## م / حسام الشوادفى (7 فبراير 2010)

تصميمات رائعة وهائلــــــــــــة ونتمنى المذيد من التقدم والمعرفة♥♥♥♥


----------



## mehdi09 (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ، تصاميم جميلة


----------



## elgazaly (7 أبريل 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## hermione (7 أبريل 2010)

وجهه نظرك واضحه طبعا وجميله
جزاكى الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## معمارالشام (8 أبريل 2010)

الصراحة موضوع بعنوان ملفت اكتر من قيمته الحقيقية..ومواقع لبيوت قديمة جدا لا فائدة من الاطلاع عليها ويمكن للمرء الحصول على الاف منها بمجرد البحث في غوغل عن home designومع ذلك اشكر لك مجهودك اختي هبة قنديل واتوقع منك الافضل


----------



## wafaaaa (9 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على المجهود والمواقع*​


----------



## فتحي محمد87 (21 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
في البداية احب ان اشيد بالمنتدى هذا الصرح الهندسي المتميز الذي استفاد منه العديد والعديد ومن المهندسين على كافة المجالات والمستويات العلمية والتقنية والفنية الهندسية ...
واتماما للفائدة احببت ان اطرح هذا الموضوع ليكون دليلا للمهندسين المعماريين حديثي التخرج عن السوق الهندسي ورواتب المعماريين حديثي التخرج واصحاب الخبرات القليلة سنة - سنتين في مختلف الدول العربية وتوضيح ماهية البرامج والقدرات الاضافية التي تشكل مميزات اضافية تساهم في زيادة الراتب وتميزه *


----------



## المهندس ايوب (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## باسل المحمد (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## جمال منوفى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاكم الله كل الخير واسال الله ان يوفقنا الى ما فية الخير


----------



## جمال منوفى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجوالافادة عن قيم شدة الاستضاءة بالمنازل على ان يكون جدول يوضح شدةالاستضاءة


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## العميد65 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ouanis (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهودات المبذولة


----------



## BUILDING (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المواقع الرائعه .. 

لكن ارجو ان تساعديني في البحث عن تصاميم مكتبات عامه او اي نوع من المكتبات وشكرا ...


----------



## فؤاد خليفة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد علي تصميم منازل*

*بسم الله
مشكورة مهندسة هبة علي المجهودالكبير,جزاك الله خيراً .
م / فؤاد خليفة *​


----------



## ناجي الشيباني (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورة على التصاميم الرائعة


----------



## ناجي الشيباني (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اذا ممكن من الزملاء الكرام الذي يستطيع تزويدي ببرنامج التصميم e tabs ولكم جزيل الشكر جميعا" 
حياكم


----------



## hasn820 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يسامحك ليش مو منازل عربية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يسلمو دياتك


----------



## guellati (9 أغسطس 2011)

جميل لكن مو ستيلنا العربي


----------

